# ما هي القوة الحصانية



## أبو ريان sa (25 يونيو 2010)

مقدمة :

​أغلب المهتمين بعالم السيارات (إذالم يكن جميعهم) يركز في بداية حديثه عن أي سيارة على قوة محركهابالحصانوأغلب إعلانات السيارات دائماً تذكر قوة المحركبالحصانولكن ، لماذا تقاس قوة محرك السيارةبالحصانوما علاقة الحصان بقوة محرك السيارة ؟​ 
قصةالهورس باور
مخترع كلمة HorsePower أوالقوةبالحصانهو المهندس جيمس وات James Watt الذي ولد سنة 1736وتوفي سنة 1819 ويعرف وات بأنه مطور المحرك البخاري كما أن إسمه مطبوع على أي علبةمن علب لمبات الإضاءة مثل 60 Watts !!​

​القصة بدأت عندما كان يستخدم المهندسجيمس وات الخيول لرفع الفحم من مناجم الفحم الحجري وكان دائماً يبحث عن طريقة لوصفالقوةالناتجة عن هذه الخيول .
وجد جيمس وات أن معدلما يستطيع رفعه الحصان العادي هو 22 باوند (10 كيلوجرام) لمسافة 1000 قدم كل دقيقة، ثم قام بزيادة هذا الرقم بنسبة 50% وقام بتثبيت نتيجة قوة الحصان عند 33 باوند ( 15 كيلوجرام ) لمسافة 1000 قدم في الدقيقة . فلك أن تتخيل أن هذه الطريقةالإعتباطية في قياس قوة الحصان أصبحت الطريقة المعتمدة لقياس قوة العديد من الأجهزةعلى مر العصور وإلى الآن .... حتى المكنسة الكهربائية يتم قياس قوتها بهذه الطريقة !!​

​تعريف جيمس وات للهورس باور هو : قدرة الحصان على رفع 33 باوند (15كيلوجرام) لمسافة 1000 قدم في الدقيقة الواحدة ، أو رفع كمية 330 باوند من الفحملمسافة 100 قدم في الدقيقة ، أو 1000 باوند لمسافة 33 قدم في الدقيقة ، فهمتوا؟؟
بإختصار ، بإمكانك إستخدام أي مجموعة من الأرقام بشرط أن يكون الناتج هو 33000 باوند/قدم في الدقيقة ويعرف الناتج بـ "القوةبالحصان" أو Horse Power .​

​لكن ، هل يستطيعالحصان جر 33000 باوند (15000 كيلوجرام) لمسافة قدم واحد خلال دقيقة ؟​ 
طبعاًلأ لأن 15000 كيلوجرام ثقيلة جداً جداً ولا يستطيع الحصان سحبها​ 
وهل يستطيعالحصان جر باوند واحد لمسافة 33000 قدم خلال دقيقة واحدة ؟​ 
مستحيل ، لكييقطع الحصان مسافة 33000 قدم في دقيقة واحدة ، يجب أن تتجاوز سرعته 375 ميل (600كيلومتر) في الساعة وهي سرعة لا تستطيع سيارة قوتها 1000 حصان أن تصل إليها !​

​هنا وباستخدام قوانين الكتلة والبكرة تستطيع وبسهولة تحويل جزء من الوزنإلى المسافة باستخدام البكرات المناسبة
وقد تم تحويل قوة الحصان إلى عدة وحدات أخرى مثل :
- ​
​
حصان واحد يساوي 746 وات ( أي إذا كان لديك مولد طاقة يولد 746 وات ، معنى هذا أنقوته حصان واحد).
- ​​
حصان واحد يعادل الجهد الذي يبذله الإنسان لمدة ساعة واحدةليحرق خلالها 641 سعرة حرارية . ​

طريقة قياس قوة المحركبالحصان :​

معظمنا يعرف أن قوة المحرك تقاس عن طريق جهاز يسمى الداينوميتر ، وطريقة عمل الداينوميتر هي وضع حمل معين على المحرك وقياس قوة المحرك ضد هذا الحمل .
ولشرح هذه الطريقة ، شغل محرك السيارة وإتركها واقفة وناقل الحركة في الوضع N ثم إضغط دواسة الوقود كاملة .... ماذا يحصل ؟
طريقة عمل الداينو هي وضع حمل على المحرك وقياس الحمل الذي يستطيع المحرك العمل عنده على سرعات مختلفة . في البداية يتم وضع حمل معين ثم تثبيت دوران محرك السيارة على رقم معين ولنقل 6000 دورة في الدقيقة . قم بزيادة الحمل على المحرك حتى يقل دوران المحرك إلى 5500 دروة في الدقيقة ثم سجل الفرق في الحمل بين الحالتين . قم بزيادة الحمل أكثر حتى ينزل دوران المحرك إلى 5000 دورة ثم سجل الفرق في الحمل وهكذا حتى تصل إلى 1000 دورة في الدقيقة​ 
ما تم تسجيله في هذه الحالة يسمى العزم (Torque) ولتحويل العزم إلى حصان نقوم بضرب العزم بالرقم 5252 .​ 

لكن لماذا نستخدم الرقم 5252 لتحويل العزم إلى 
القوةبالحصان ؟
طريقة الحصول على الرقم 5252 صعبة وطويلة ولها علاقة عميقة نوعاً ما بالرياضيات ، يعني اللي ما عنده إستعداد للدخول في التفاصيل عليه بحفظ القانون التالي : 
القوةبالحصان = العزم / 5252
ولا ننسى أن العزم = ​
​
القوة باوند/قدم X عدد دورات المحرك بالدقيقة

طريقة تحويل العزم إلى حصان :
كثيراً ما نقرأ أن عزم السيارة الفلانية هو 300 باوند/قدم عند 4000 دورة في الدقيقة (على سبيل المثال) ولكن ما هي ​​
القوةبالحصان في هذه الحالة ؟
لحساب القوةبالحصان هنا نستخدم المعادلة التالية :​

​القوةبالحصان = العزم / 5252
أي أن ​
​
القوةبالحصان = ( القوة باوند/قدم X عدد دورات المحرك RPM ) / 5252
ولكن من أين لنا بهذا الرقم 5252
إن الحصول على الرقم 5252 ناتج عن معادلات كثيرة أحاول أن ألخصها بما يلي :
نعلم أن 1 حصان = 33000 قدم/باوند في الدقيقة وهو تعريف جيمس وات للحصان
لو أردنا تحويل هذه المعادلة إلى الثانية يكون الناتج :
1 حصان = 550 قدم/باوند في الثانية
ولتحويل العزم إلى ​​
القوةبالحصان يجب أن نحول عدد دورات المحرك من دقيقة إلى ثانية ، أي من RPM إلى RPS
للتحويل من دقيقة إلى ثانية نقسم الرقم على 60 بسيطة
ولكن ماذا عن الدورة نفسها (ندخل هنا إلى قوانين الرياضيات)
قياس الدائرة يكون عن طريق استخدام معادلة الشعاع وهي = طول الشعاع / نص القطر (رياضيات حديثة)
وبما أن مجموع زوايا الدائرة هي 360 درجة
وبما أن محيط الدائرة = 2 X باي X نصف القطر
أي أن الشعاع = 2 X باي
ولكننا نريد الناتج بالثواني لذا شعاع الدائرة = ( 2 X باي ) / 60
أي أن شعاع الدائرة في هذه الحالة يساوي = 0.10472​ 
الآن وبعد أن حولنا عدد دورات المحرك من الدقيقة إلى الثانية نرجع إلى تعريف جيمس وات :
1 حصان = 550قدم/باوند في الثانية
العزم = ​​
القوة باوند/قدم X دورات المحرك بالثنية

ولأن الناتج المطلوب هو ​​
القوةبالحصان نقوم بتقسيم الرقم 550 قدم/باوند على شعاع الدائرة بالثواني 0.10472
أي 550 / 0.10472 = 5252​

نرجع إلى المثال الأول وهو السيارة بعزم 300 باوند/قدم عند 4000 دروة/دقيقة :​القوةبالحصان عند هذا الرقم = ( القوة باوند/قدم X عدد دورات المحرك RPM ) / 5252
= (300 X 4000) / 5252
= 1200000 / 5252
= 228 حصان عند 4000 دورة/دقيقة​

أعرف إن الموضوع طويل جداً وأعرف إني لم أوفق في توصيل بعض المعلومات وترجمتها ترجمة صحيحة حيث أن مصدر المعلومة باللغة الإنجليزية ولكن المهم أن نعرف أصل تسمية Horse Power أما طريقة القياس فأعرف إنها صعبة ولكني ذكرتها لتكملة الموضوع إلى آخره . ​​ 
منقوووووول​


----------



## cicker2012 (26 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لمجهودك ولموضوعك القيم


----------



## aelshenity (18 يوليو 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## (محمد ودود) (19 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سمير شربك (19 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله بك معلومة قيمه


----------



## ابوEYAD (19 يوليو 2010)

موضوع جميل 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ging (19 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لمجهودك الرائع وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 يوليو 2010)

> نرجع إلى المثال الأول وهو السيارة بعزم 300 باوند/قدم عند 4000 دروة/دقيقة :
> 
> القوةبالحصان عند هذا الرقم = ( القوة باوند/قدم X عدد دورات المحرك RPM ) / 5252
> = (300 X 4000) / 5252
> ...


 
مشكور مهندس أبو ريان على الموضوع 
بارك الله فيك .. إختيارك في نقل مثل هذه المواضيع كان موفقا.

حقيقة 4000 rpm تعتبر عالية نوعا ما .. 
وتصل السرعة عندها إلى 160 -170 كم في الساعة تقريبا.. 
طبعا حسب حجم المحرك .


----------



## محمود مشيمش (22 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم علي المجهود الرائع شكرا لك


----------



## kirkukly (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*=
*​*مشكور مهندس أبو ريان على الموضوع 
بارك الله فيك .. إختيارك في نقل مثل هذه المواضيع كان موفقا.
*


----------



## saaddd (17 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------

